
Guetzli – a new more psychovisual JPEG encoder - 112233
http://encode.ru/threads/2628-Guetzli-a-new-more-psychovisual-JPEG-encoder?p=50642
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/google/guetzli/](https://github.com/google/guetzli/)

------
112233
comparison with other codecs at fixed image size:

[https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/folders/0B0w_eoSgaBLXQk1V...](https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/folders/0B0w_eoSgaBLXQk1VQU9nTGh3NGs)

